# Mixing pg/vg and nic as a base



## Stranger (27/2/20)

Hi guys. I am getting my head all wrapped up when I know I should be asking the question here.

I have started buying pre mix for my recipes, mostly 70/30 3ml nic or 80/20 3ml nic.

Doing my stock take I found I have bottles of PG and VG and 36 mg nicotine but am struggling to get the ratios right to make a 70/30 3ml nic or 80/20 3ml nic.

The recipe calculators make it easy for a recipe but I am struggling with just making a base. is it as easy as just leaving out the flavours ?

Thanks if you can advise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (27/2/20)

Like this ?


----------



## M.Adhir (27/2/20)

it should be as easy... however remember the 70:30 ratio will go out depending how much PG or VG concentrate/flavour you add.
Here's the ratios for 100ml premixes:

for *70:30* premixes diluting 36mg nic down to 3mg:

*assuming its pg nic, :
Item - ML - Grams*
Nicotine base (PG36mg)- 8.33- 8.64
VG- 69.79- 88.03
PG- 21.88- 22.69
Sum- 100.00- 119.35

*If its VG Nic:
Item - ML - Grams*
Nicotine base (VG36mg)- 8.33- 10.44
VG- 61.76- 77.89
PG- 29.91- 31.03
Sum- 100.00- 119.35

*For an 80:20 3mg premix:
assuming its pg nic, :
Item - ML - Grams*
Nicotine base (PG36mg)- 8.33- 8.64
VG- 79.76- 100.60
PG- 11.91- 12.35
Sum- 100.00- 121.59

*If its VG Nic:
Item - ML - Grams*
Nicotine base (VG36mg)- 8.33- 10.44
VG- 71.73- 90.47
PG- 19.94- 20.68
Sum- 100.00- 121.59

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (27/2/20)

Stranger said:


> Like this ?



So if you read the text boxes on that site - the ratio you have set is 30%VG and 70%PG. Also you have set the nic to be in Volume% - change that to Weight(mg). Also make sure you have selected the correct nic type (yours shows 100%VG Nic).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (27/2/20)

Thanks, now I see how dumb I was, in all the excitement I forgot about the nic being PG or VG. All makes sense now. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

